# JD 318 will not start



## nitro4 (Nov 28, 2010)

I was picking up leaves with trailer. Shut off and now both lights dim on dash when I try to start, No turn over no sound. The battery is good. Any ideas where the short is? Under the seat maybe. I had a new starter installed a few months back an wire to it looks good. Thanks, Nitro


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Nitro 4. Have you checked the battery terminals for corrosion and or tightness?


----------



## nitro4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. The terminals are tight and fine. Like I mentioned the I had the engine pulled and a new starter put in this autumn. I checked the wire to the starter and it seemed tight. I am worried it is the new starter that is bad. It has plenty of juice in the dash lights until you turn the key. Then silence and they dim out. Nitro


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Check and make sure the motor turns over by hand first - if the starter is good, but draws too much trying to turn it ( and or its stuck) that might be a reason. Id also check the wire from the battery to the ign switch and its fuse ( it should have one) - could also be the start of a bad ign switch .

Id also just go around and double check all the electrical connections- maybe since you had the motor out, something was unhooked or barely touching( not just starter wires).


----------



## nitro4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks dangeroustoys56
I turned it by hand and the engine turned freely. Although the terminals felt and looked tight I tapped them lightly with a hammer and got a spark. I then tried cranking and it definitely turned over but I quit right away because it sounded like a bucket of bolts. Hard to describe but it sounded loud and rough in the couple of turns it made. I shut her down and am now contemplating what to do. I did not put the starter in, and am wondering if it is lined up correctly? I would think if I broke a piston or something I would know it. Nitro


----------



## nitro4 (Nov 28, 2010)

My apologies to Tractorbeam for not going straight to those terminals


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm- im surprised you didnt hear anything turning the motor by hand- a quick way to check if a rod broke or fell off - pull the spark plug if its a flat head and the piston lines up with the head ( some are offset) and gently push a screwdriver in the combustion chamber till it contacts the piston- turn the motor by hand and see if the piston moves back and forth.

Where abouts is the starter located on the motor? There should be a cover over it to see if its still together and working properly.

Ive had issues on my tractors before with starters- most the time its the plastic starting gears are stripped or broken, one time i thought a motor seized, but luckily a starter gear broke just as it hit the flywheel and just jammed up.


----------



## nitro4 (Nov 28, 2010)

The starter is lower right as you face the engine. I've had the motor freeze with the starter gears wedged. Turning it by hand would unlock the gears and it would then allow the starter motor to turn over. That may have been what happened this time, I just was surprised to hear the strange starting noise and have not had the chance to look at it closely again. I will pull the plug and turn it to see if I can tell. Thanks


----------



## flywheels (May 11, 2010)

The noise could also be caused by little critters getting in and storing acorns in the blower housing. Happened on my JD 140....the little buggers.


John


----------

